
Microsoft could move jobs abroad because of US immigration policies - kerng
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/12/microsoft-might-be-forced-to-move-some-jobs-abroad-brad-smith-says.html
======
leakybit
Meanwhile, Microsoft hasn't replied to my job application in weeks.

------
NTDF9
I've seen many companies hedging their bets and having satellite offices in
Canada, Ireland, India, Singapore, Australia to be able to retain
international talent.

At some level, these immigrant workers are not factory workers to be easily
replaced. They tend to have lots of institutional experience and drive
(demonstrated by the fact that they uprooted their lives elsewhere to live in
a new country in the first place).

I've had the pleasure of working with many such people. But the signs are
clear. There are fewer Americans who want to do tech jobs and the
administration isn't allowing highly educated immigrants to come and work.
Even the ones they allow have a miserable time just managing paperwork and
following the law.

What do execs do to retain these folks? Just move jobs to where the talent is
at. Talent lost, taxes lost, model immigrants lost, vibrancy lost. :(

------
writepub
All this has played out before - a hostile policy diving work overseas (China)
and eventually uplifting said overseas territory into an economic superpower.

Whether the US sees it or not, if more software work moves overseas, in the
long run, it's harder for the US to lead economically. Have you noticed
Baidu's AI chops lately?

Cheers

